# Kindle 2 charger and Kindle 1 charger



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Couldn't find anything on this.  Does anyone know if the K1 charger and tip will work with the K2?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD 

The K2 using the usb port for charging. There no other charging port.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Seriously? YOu have to charge through your computer? That sucks.

http://www.amazon.com/Rapid-Wall-Charger-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0013499DG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1234459850&sr=8-4 This appears to be a wall charger that you can use for charging.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Seriously? YOu have to charge through your computer? That sucks.


No, the charger uses the USB _port_. You can charge through either the computer or use the included adapter for wall charging. There's not a separate charger this time (nor a separate charging port)


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> No, the charger uses the USB _port_. You can charge through either the computer or use the included adapter for wall charging. There's not a separate charger this time (nor a separate charging port)


Oh, I didn't realize that the USB port had a dual use. I thought they meant you could charge through your computer if you wanted to. This is another feature in my "pros" column!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that the USB port had a dual use. I thought they meant you could charge through your computer if you wanted to. This is another feature in my "pros" column!


ppppuuussshhhhhh....... 

(I think this makes 800 posts!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL My god you people are evil.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> LOL My god you people are evil.


Do you need a push too? (LOL!)


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Do you need a push too? (LOL!)


Nope. I am very comfortable with my decision. Tavar does everything I need. I don't read too many books that have illustrations so the increased grey scale does nothing for me. I wouldn't use the text to speech. I like my big buttons and scroll wheel. I am fine with how it looks and feels. I don't need something that is thinner.

There is nothing about the K2 that makes me want to own it. If I didn't have a K1, I would be happy to buy the K2. But I have a K1 and it does what I need it to do and then some.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

does it use the mini usb?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

cheshirenc said:


> does it use the mini usb?


Yes. It does.



ProfCrash said:


> Nope. I am very comfortable with my decision. Tavar does everything I need. I don't read too many books that have illustrations so the increased grey scale does nothing for me. I wouldn't use the text to speech. I like my big buttons and scroll wheel. I am fine with how it looks and feels. I don't need something that is thinner.
> 
> There is nothing about the K2 that makes me want to own it. If I didn't have a K1, I would be happy to buy the K2. But I have a K1 and it does what I need it to do and then some.


I hope you know I was only joking


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

DD said:


> Oh, I didn't realize that the USB port had a dual use. I thought they meant you could charge through your computer if you wanted to. This is another feature in my "pros" column!


Yes, you can charge through the computer with the USB or use the plug which the USB plugs into. It is the same setup as the iPhone if you've seen that cable/plug combo.

This is different from K1. The K1 has a separate charger with a unique charging port on the Kindle. The USB cable did not effectively or easily trickle charge the Kindle.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yes. It does.
> 
> I hope you know I was only joking


(wipes sweat from her brow)

Good to know, I was begining to feel a strange urge to buy a K2.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> (wipes sweat from her brow)
> 
> Good to know, I was begining to feel a strange urge to buy a K2.


You are getting very sleepy....Just watch this little silver scroll bar going up and down.....


----------



## Athena (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a question...

I have Kindle 1 but sometimes it doesn't seem like the charger quite completely charges my kindle-is that just me?  or has that been experienced by others?

I've been debating about getting a replacement charger but not sure

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------

